# Frangg´n stellt sich vor (Fotolovestory)



## Coffee (26. Januar 2003)

Hallo Frangg´n


Ist mir doch die Idee (in Anlehnung an das B/B Forum) gekommen. Das wir uns *Frangg´n* mal etwas vorstellen. 

Also hier mal über Land und Leute erzählen und berichten. Um so eventuellen Besuchern aus *Nichtfrangg´n* einen kleinen Einblick in unsere *"kleine Welt"* zu geben. 

Ich mache hier mal einen kleinen geographischen Anfang ;-)


----------



## Coffee (26. Januar 2003)

Wir haben zwar nicht das Bier erfunden. Aber hier in Frangg´n haben wir auf die wenigsten Quadratkilometer die meisten Prauereien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (26. Januar 2003)

desweiteren besticht die fränkische(schweiz) durch Ihr Alpenartiges Gebirge. Was zum Biken wirklich so jeden Wunsch erfüllt...


----------



## Coffee (26. Januar 2003)

und die fränkische Biergartenkultur ist selbstverständlich. Biker sind hier immer willkommen...

Bild unter http://www.goesselgold.de/dciwam/mittel/biergarten.jpg


----------



## dubbel (27. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *...Also hier mal über Land und Leute erzählen und berichten. Um so eventuellen Besuchern aus Nichtfrangg´n einen kleinen Einblick in unsere "kleine Welt" zu geben.
> 
> Ich mache hier mal einen kleinen geographischen Anfang  *


----------



## Altitude (27. Januar 2003)

@duddel
Hey Alder, brauchst Streß oder was???

Hier eine der weiteren berümten fänkischen Spezialitäten:

der Frankenburger oder auf fränkisch "Drei im Weckla"


----------



## Altitude (27. Januar 2003)

sind wir bekannt...


----------



## Altitude (27. Januar 2003)

Die Nürnberger Burg:


----------



## Altitude (27. Januar 2003)

Meistens Nachts....!  

Manche Nürnberger behaupten zwar etwas anderes - arme Irre


----------



## Altitude (27. Januar 2003)

in der fränkischen Schweiz

die Trails rund um die Ruine Neideck (Streitberg) 

@Coffe
Coole Idee - gar net schlecht für ne Nürnbergerin....


----------



## Coffee (27. Januar 2003)

wir sind auch bekannt für die echten Nämbercher Lebkuchen. Viele Auswertigen nenn es deshalb auch "Lebkuchencity"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (27. Januar 2003)

Auch große Künstler sind in unserer Stadt gewachsen...


----------



## dubbel (27. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *Auch große Künstler sind in unserer Stadt gewachsen...
> 
> [ING] http://www.hasilein.jpg[/ING] *


was kann der hase denn an künstlerischem?


noch ein typischer repräsentant:


----------



## Coffee (27. Januar 2003)

@ Dubbel,

WAS, Setzten 6 ;-) Dieser Hase ist von DEM Albrecht Dürer gemalt ;-), den solltest Du aber kennen oder.


coffee


----------



## Altitude (27. Januar 2003)

Loddar entfernen!!!!

Bitte - der Kerl ist eine schande für Frangen!!!

Sonst poste ich Edmunds Schoßhündchen:

Den Chef der BaSi (BayerischenStaatssicherheit) Beckstein


----------



## Altitude (27. Januar 2003)

des Karniggel vom Dürer in 3D

am Dürerplatz - der Säufer- und Kifferlocation (im Sommer - vor allem beim MBardentreffen und "Rock im Burggraben") in Nämberch


----------



## Altitude (27. Januar 2003)

die Waiki Beach Bombers

http://www.waikiki-beach-bombers.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (27. Januar 2003)

andere assoziieren das hier:


----------



## Altitude (27. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> *andere assoziieren das hier:
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn dann nimm doch bitte ein aktuelles Bild von Ihm:

Monster mit Radlern


----------



## dubbel (28. Januar 2003)

schlimmer gehts wirklich nicht mehr... 

ich verneige mich vor deiner urfränkischen grausamkeit, Oh fürst des abscheus! 
(wobei die waikiki-typen schon ein erster tiefschlag waren)


----------



## Altitude (31. Januar 2003)

Aus Franken...

Pottenstein um die Jahrhundertwende


----------



## Altitude (31. Januar 2003)

unser Schäuferle

Rezepttipps????

Guckste hier:

http://www.schaeufele.de/Rezepte.htm


----------



## Altitude (31. Januar 2003)

Bamberg


----------



## Altitude (31. Januar 2003)

´Nürnbergs "braune" Vergangenheit....

Das Doku-Zentrum am Reichsparteitagsgelände öffnet selbst dem letzten "braunen" Bruder die Augen!!!!


----------



## Altitude (31. Januar 2003)

Der "Berch" in Erlangen:


----------



## eL (31. Januar 2003)

Ist euch aber gut gelungen die storry.kenne ich doch fürth und nürnberg aus meinen frühesten "rumtreiberzeiten" ;-) seinerzeit fröhnte ich noch nicht dem pedalgetriebenen zweiradgeländesport (warscheinlich liessen mich grellste farben seinerzeit hadern mir ein solches zuzulegen) Alex ich vermisse hier das erwähnen der "Nürnberg Icetiger´s" welche ein recht ordentlichen eishockey zu spielen vermögen.


----------



## Coffee (1. Februar 2003)

@ EL,

wird natürlich gleich nachgeholt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (1. Februar 2003)

dann darf Sportlich geshen haber das auch nicht fehlen


----------



## Coffee (1. Februar 2003)

und das wichtigste um im Bereich Bike zu bleiben. Wir haben ein PROFI Damen Rad Team. Mit den bekanntesten Deutschen Radrennfahrerinnen und  der bekanntesten deutschen Crosserin. Das beste daran ist, wir sind quasi Nachbarn ;-))







www Seite Equipe 


coffee


----------



## eL (1. Februar 2003)

oooch keine MTBer´s  schade eigentlich.....
die kupfernagel is mir auch nen begriff....die war ma 97 bei HAWK im team  ....schaize is das schonewieder fast 6 jahre her


----------



## Coffee (1. Februar 2003)

hihi, El, naja biken tun die im winter auch mti dem MTB ;-) kommst mich mal besuchen dann stell ich sie dir vor ;-))

Mommentan sind die mädels in Zypern zum Trainieren.

coffee


----------



## eL (1. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *kommst mich mal besuchen dann stell ich sie dir vor ;-))
> 
> coffee *



gerne doch......vieleicht zum ersten May?? ma sehn.harry is ja auch dann da unten und Alex sowieso......is echt ne überlegung wert...und ik hab noch den urlaub vom letzten jahr übrig


----------



## Altitude (1. Februar 2003)

You're welcome...

brauchst nur ne halbe Stunde vorher anrufen und ich roll die Isomatte für die aus...


----------



## eL (1. Februar 2003)

sauber alder    bin am überlegen welches rad ich wohl mitbringen sollte  geländerad? eingänger? oder gar meine neueste errungenschaft ....nen edles faggin RR mit ner 10 jahre alten 600er???? ik kann ma einfach nich entscheiden 

na iss ja noch time


----------



## flattermann (13. Februar 2003)

... in der dieses Opernhaus steht bin ich geboren...


----------



## flattermann (13. Februar 2003)

...hab ich studiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flattermann (13. Februar 2003)

...aus der Wohnung geh, seh ich das...


----------



## G-zero (19. Februar 2003)

nur wo ist die Radlstadt Erlang ? 
Den Berg habt ihr ja schon ... 

 

also war ich dann heut mal kurz knipsen 

@ Altitude wär genial wenn du mir die Neideck Trails mal zeigen könntest

Schlossgarten


----------



## G-zero (19. Februar 2003)

ist ja auch schön 

(bald mit neuem Einkaufscenter)


----------



## G-zero (19. Februar 2003)

ne andere band ... 

http://www.jbo.de/


----------



## G-zero (19. Februar 2003)

das gute Kitzmann Bier


----------



## Tom:-) (19. Februar 2003)

alles ausser kitzmann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G-zero (20. Februar 2003)

Steinbach ? 

ich wusste das Kritik kommt ... aber Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden 

ich freu mich jedenfalls schon auf das bergbier ... 

also dann     egal mit welchem ... ich muss zugeben becks ist auch nicht schlecht ... 

so long


----------



## holli (18. März 2003)

Mein derzeitiger Favorit: Weissenoher Öko-Export  

Immer gut: Aufsesser, besonders der Weihnachtsbock.

Für südliches Oberfranken: Büchenbacher oder Leupser.

Prost!


----------



## Wendino (11. April 2003)

Wenn`s um Bier geht kann ich auch endlich mitreden:

Da gibts nix als Meister, Unterzaunsbach 

Da fällt mir nur der Spruch ein:

Trinkste Meister und ein Rad reichter ;-)

Grüße

wendino


----------



## Tom:-) (11. April 2003)

der totale schüttelreim. obwohl meister ja schon lecker ist.

folgender spruch fällt mir dazu ein (auch wenn das bier nicht gut ist)

es hemd verkotzt
die hos' versch*sse
vom letschde obend nix mehr wisse
die treppe nuff uff alle vier
stuttgarter hofbräu, so ein bier!

also @wendino, du bist wieder dran. lass dir was einfallen.


----------



## Altitude (13. Mai 2003)

Die Greuther

http://www.greuther-fuerth.de/v2/index.php


----------



## dubbel (13. Mai 2003)

im gegensatz zum glubb...


----------



## dubbel (26. Mai 2003)

nach DEM wochenende wirds fußballmässig ja richtig trist in der bundesliga...


----------



## Techniker (8. Juli 2003)

Die Nachbarn von Benning-Zeissler (oder so?) sin a ned schlechd.
Außerdem des Held des geht a noch.
Des, wos die Breisn kenna dädn, wär vielleichd a Schlänggerla.
Aber des is a ned so des Wahre.
Was absolud bleed schmeggd is des Roggn-weizn aus ... ähm ... (hei der zaggn, etz waas ichs na ma) ... des schmegg fei weei gülle. pfu deib...





> _Original geschrieben von holli _
> *Mein derzeitiger Favorit: Weissenoher Öko-Export
> 
> Immer gut: Aufsesser, besonders der Weihnachtsbock.
> ...


----------



## Molap (9. Juli 2003)

Ihr habt doch noch was vergessen


----------



## ManneD (12. Juli 2003)

hätte auch noch was....

Mist !  Uploadversuch fehlgeschlagen, im Änderungsmodus ist keine Bearbeitung der upzuloadenden Pics möglich !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ManneD (12. Juli 2003)

...


----------



## ManneD (12. Juli 2003)

und noch etwas...


----------



## Gulaschmeister (3. August 2003)

Sacht amal die Unterfranken werden hier ja anscheinend total unterrepräsentiert ? Gehören wir nimmer zu euch oder wie seh ich das ?
Immerhin haben wir auch a weng was...




Unser bestes Bier:





 Und ein Ausschnitt von da wo ich meistens zu finden bin:


----------



## Tom:-) (4. August 2003)

aaaaaaaaah,

distel. lekkah.


----------



## Gulaschmeister (4. August 2003)

Lecker, stimmt *gnihihi ich hol mir jetzt eins*


----------

